# Spellcheck



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2008)

I've noticed that spellcheck(?) has disappeared in the new message frame. I use to get a red underline under any *pooly* spelt word. Not any more.

Do I need to 'click' somewhere?


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed the same thing Graeme.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you change or upgrade any of your browsers lately? Spell check is always on in the firefox that I use.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Nov 29, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Spell check is always on in the firefox that I use.


yeah same here Evan, Firefox is so much better than IE


----------



## Graeme (Nov 29, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Did you change or upgrade any of your browsers lately?



Recently went from FireFox 2.0 to 3.0...could be the reason? They have a "Check Spelling" icon in the tool bar, but this isn't automatically activated like the forums previous underlining method.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure, really. I have always used the Firefox built in spell checker.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2008)

I use IE and I still have the option for spellcheck. I do not use it however...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2008)

You'll have to activate Firefox' dictionary
The red underline is from Firefox, not from the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep. Just right click in the reply box and make sure the "check this field" is ticked and you will get it back.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 29, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Yep. Just right click in the reply box and make sure the "check this field" is ticked and you will get it back.



I knew harmony was only a click away, thanks Gnomey! 

Clicking right I didn't find "check this field" but there was *"Add Dictionaries"*. This takes you to Firefox Add-ons, and it's restored when this is downloaded.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3099


----------

